

U.N. Must Lead Internet Regulation Effort - danyork
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/11/head-of-itu-un-should-internet-regulation-effort/

======
danyork
I will note that I personally have grave concerns about many of the proposals
being considered for the WCIT event. A good site to learn more is:

<http://www.internetsociety.org/wcit/>

